# Atv accident kills driver, 16



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Just a reminder to follow the safety rules.

Atv accident kills driver, 16

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-36/118044635345580.xml&coll=6

Tuesday, May 29, 2007

IONIA COUNTY -- A 16-year-old on an all-terrain vehicle was killed Monday when he and a passenger were thrown from the four-wheeler as he drove it on uneven ground and without a helmet, police said. The teen was driving along a two-track near Whites Bridge and Centerline roads in Keene Township about 2 p.m. when the accident occurred, state police troopers said. A 15-year-old female passenger suffered minor injuries. Authorities did not release the names of the victim or his passenger.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

How sad, I wish all would folow the safety rules. At least alwys wear a helmet.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sad indeed.

The fact that so few get killed/maimed speaks greatly to the abilities of humans in being 'flexible'. That applies to snowmobles as well or more so.
An ATV operator was wishing I was not driving so slowly-(35-40) while mushrooming recently. Finally he cut off the road onto a trail paralleling the road-gunned it and shot past and back onto the road ahead of me. Once while passing I though he was done-but not. Also get to inhal a lot of good dust and other atv/snowmobile exhaust. Must just be great.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

In Northern Indiana last weekend a 13 year old boy was killed why riding an ATV as well. Guess what? Yep, no helmet! Likely no training as well. I know here in MI, you get a free atv safety class with your atv purchase. It's not mandatory to take, but it is free. (might be mandatory for youngsters, but I don't know for sure)


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Its too bad,,, there so young


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't say I've never done anything stupid and I definitely wouldn't say I'm not a risk taker. (Someone was talking about the guy speeding by earlier.....Sounds like something I would do...SORRY!!) I think this is a true tragedy though. I also feel a helmet may have helped. I don't know how the person died, but they can help quite a bit. Either way. This was a TRUE TRAGEDY!!   It's always sad to see.


----------

